# Giant Defy 2, Is it for me?



## Pacific NW (May 3, 2010)

Hey,
So I am some sort of a road bike newb, I am a avid mountain biker and have been clocking alot of miles on my Spesh Pitch Comp but the thing is most of it has recently been on the road.
So I decided to get a road bike and looking at a LBS's website the Giant Defy 2 stood out. It is a 2009 and for $825 (new), so basicly I am wondering if this is a good purchase and a good bike for the price range, I usually get around 3 miles a day on the road during the weekdays and usually am out mountain biking on saturdays. Some other bikes that I see is the Allez sport double and tripple. Oh and my budget is around sub $900 for the bike and around $1,100 buying a new helmet and shoes.
And I know that some components will need to be upgraded over time, like Im thinking maybe the cranks/derailer first.
I looked around and didn't see any threads about this bike, so I hope you don't have to see this topic alot :blush2: 
Thanks, Oh and if you are members of MTBR, I am PNWFreeride over there.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Pacific NW said:


> Hey,
> So I am some sort of a road bike newb, I am a avid mountain biker and have been clocking alot of miles on my Spesh Pitch Comp but the thing is most of it has recently been on the road.
> So I decided to get a road bike and looking at a LBS's website the Giant Defy 2 stood out. It is a 2009 and for $825 (new), so basicly I am wondering if this is a good purchase and a good bike for the price range, *I usually get around 3 miles a day on the road during the weekdays and usually am out mountain biking on saturdays. *Some other bikes that I see is the Allez sport double and tripple. Oh and my budget is around sub $900 for the bike and around $1,100 buying a new helmet and shoes.
> And I know that some components will need to be upgraded over time, like Im thinking maybe the cranks/derailer first.
> ...


If all you're planning on riding is 3 miles a day on the road, you may as well save your money for the type of riding you prefer and continue to use the Spec for those 3 mile rides. 15 miles +/- weekly hardly justifies a $900 bike, but that's JMO.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I just bought a Defy Advanced 2. Great bike. I haven't read a negative review of it. You can Google Giant Defy reviews or just go here: http://www.google.com/search?q=gian...=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1&rlz=1I7GGLJ_en


----------



## Pacific NW (May 3, 2010)

> 15 miles +/- weekly


That's what I am riding now on weekdays, I would love to be riding more on the roads for fitness and it is just fun, and the weather isn't super nice right now but during the summer/fall months, Im out riding more.
And If i can just pedal from my house it saves time driving to trail heads and fireroads for fitness/riding fix.
Thanks on the responses, from what i've seen on reviews I have read before the wheels and the de-railer are not the best.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Pacific NW said:


> That's what I am riding now, I would love to be riding more on the roads for fitness and it is just fun, and the weather isn't super nice right now but during the summer/fall months, Im out riding more.
> And If i can just pedal from my house it saves time driving to trail heads and fireroads for fitness/riding fix.
> Thanks on the responses, from what i've seen on reviews I have read before the wheels and the de-railer are not the best.
> Oh and could anyone make a rough guess on the weight?, im just wondering.


Understood. Best bet is to visit your LBS, get sized/ fitted and test ride the bike. Coming from a mtn bike background you may prefer the more relaxed geometry (slightly more upright riding position) of the Giant over the Allez, but that's a guess, so riding both will answer that question.

There's nothing wrong with the Giants Tiagra RD or the wheelset. Obviously neither are top of the line, but wheelsets in particular are commonly where manufacturers cut costs. If you put any appreciable miles on the bike, that's likely to be the first upgrade you'll make.

Considering this bikes price range and market segment, I'd guess a weight in the low 20's, but that's a pure guess.


----------



## Pacific NW (May 3, 2010)

Yes, I found an online review from a website they said it was 19 ( good guess! )
I have also heard that the Defy has more of a relaxed geo over the Allez so that is another plus, Soon I will be heading in to check out bolth bikes.
Thanks for the information, got any favorite purpose built road shoes for $100?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Pacific NW said:


> Yes, I found an online review from a website they said it was 19 ( good guess! )
> I have also heard that the Defy has more of a relaxed geo over the Allez so that is another plus, Soon I will be heading in to check out bolth bikes.
> Thanks for the information, got any favorite purpose built road shoes for $100?


If you've settled on going with a road shoe (as opposed to a mtn bike shoe), I think the Specialized BG line is one of the best. The Elite model goes for around $115, but if you go to their website they have some specials listed. 

One word of caution here. Like saddles, shoes are very personal, so make it a point to try before you buy.


----------



## Pacific NW (May 3, 2010)

Oh yea, I buy most/all my bike stuff at a local bike shop so I always testfitting.
I actually was looking at the Specialized Sport or Elite and they stock those at the bike shop.
Thanks again, you are very helpful


----------



## Pacific NW (May 3, 2010)

Checked it out at the bike shop,
Feel's alot better than the Allez. Im gonna go back later this week and put it on lay away for a month so I don't break the bank buying new wheels for my mtb and a new bike


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Pacific NW said:


> Checked it out at the bike shop,
> Feel's alot better than the Allez. Im gonna go back later this week and put it on lay away for a month so I don't break the bank buying new wheels for my mtb and a new bike


Wow, you moved fast on that, but if it fit well and felt right I don't blame you.

Sorta premature, but congrats! Post pics when you get the bike.


----------



## Pacific NW (May 3, 2010)

Well, I have been lurking around and checking out road bikes for probibly a year now so gotta man up some time .
Now I got another question,
What pedals should I be looking at?, my the guy at the LHS agreed with you on the BG Elite model shoes and they had a huge stock at $115 exactly ( man your good PJ ).
Im thinking I want to stay kind of cheap on this so maybe under $80? 
The only one I could find under this price in the review section is the Shimano SPD-M520 got any opinion on these?
Thanks again.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Pacific NW said:


> Well, I have been lurking around and checking out road bikes for probibly a year now so gotta man up some time .
> Now I got another question,
> What pedals should I be looking at?, my the guy at the LHS agreed with you on the BG Elite model shoes and they had a huge stock at $115 exactly ( man your good PJ ).
> Im thinking I want to stay kind of cheap on this so maybe under $80?
> ...


Shimano SPD-M520's are pedals, not shoes and are not compatible with road shoes like the Elites. If you go with a road shoe, LOOK Keo's and Shimano SPD-SL's (3 bolt pattern) are both popular. If you want a shoe with recessed cleat that's better to walk in, then you'd look at shoes with SPD (2 bolt) design. 

And continuing, in case you go with road shoes...
Regarding your price limit, Specialiized has a "specials" section and have the Elites for $80 (limited sizing, though). If they have your size and you're interested in trying them, ask your LBS to order them. But as I've previously mentioned, shoes are very personal, so try before you buy.

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqSection.jsp?sid=EquipShoesSpecials&eid=4927&menuItemId=9309


----------



## lumber825 (Jun 28, 2009)

I traded in my Hybrid last year for a Giant Yukon MTB and picked up a Defy 
2 a few months before that. Paid $800 on sale. Test rode a few and really liked the fit of the the Defy. I really love this bike. This is my first real rode bike and I have no plans tom replace or upgrade anything. It does everything I need.


----------



## Pacific NW (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for the reply lumber,
And I am talking about pedals, Im sorry if I was a little confusing on the last post. Let me try and re-word it, I talked to the guy at my LHS about shoes and he agreed with you that the Elites were the way to go. Do you have any opinions on pedals for under $80?, And I am also a nooby to clip-less pedals because I ride flats on my MTB. Is there a certain way I would know what pedals will work with the Elites?


----------



## LMWEL (Jan 5, 2010)

*Giant Defy !!*

I know you've moved on to pedals and shoes but... congrats ! It would seem the Defy 2 is for you , and for me too .


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Pacific NW said:


> Thanks for the reply lumber,
> And I am talking about pedals, Im sorry if I was a little confusing on the last post. Let me try and re-word it, I talked to the guy at my LHS about shoes and he agreed with you that the Elites were the way to go. Do you have any opinions on pedals for under $80?, And I am also a nooby to clip-less pedals because I ride flats on my MTB. Is there a certain way I would know what pedals will work with the Elites?


If you've settled on a road shoe whether they be the Elites or another brand/ model, any _current _3 hole cleat/ pedal system will work. 

You can get a couple of Shimano models for under $80. 105 PD-5610's and R540's come to mind. I'm less familiar with LOOK's, but Keo's or classics should be in that range as well.


----------



## Pacific NW (May 3, 2010)

Wow LMWEL, Thats the first clear picture Ive seen of a 08 Defy 2 I spent a half an hour looking around on the web for one a few nights ago. Are you still riding with the stock pedals?


> any 3 hole cleat/ pedal system will work.


Ok three hole cleat got it!,
The Shimano 105 PD-4510's look like people like them forom a few reviews ill have to look more into it, Thanks again , No more noob questions come to mind to bug you guys with at the time being, im sure ill come up with one though soon enough


----------



## LMWEL (Jan 5, 2010)

Definitely not still riding the clips and straps . BTW it's an '09 . Went out and got some entry level Shimano SPD-SL shoes and pedals . $120 for the set . I love them . The shoes are very comfortable and I love bieng clipped in . It's like cheating . OH , and the bike , AWESOME !!!


----------



## LMWEL (Jan 5, 2010)

*More pics*



Pacific NW said:


> Wow LMWEL, Thats the first clear picture Ive seen of a 08 Defy 2 I spent a half an hour looking around on the web for one a few nights ago. Are you still riding with the stock pedals?
> 
> Ok three hole cleat got it!,
> The Shimano 105 PD-4510's look like people like them forom a few reviews ill have to look more into it, Thanks again , No more noob questions come to mind to bug you guys with at the time being, im sure ill come up with one though soon enough


Oh Yeah !


----------



## Pacific NW (May 3, 2010)

Yeap, The one Im looking at is also and '09.
I'll have to check out the SPD-SL's.
Have you changed anything?, Any problems?


----------



## LMWEL (Jan 5, 2010)

Pacific NW said:


> Yeap, The one Im looking at is also and '09.
> I'll have to check out the SPD-SL's.
> Have you changed anything?, Any problems?


Just the brake shoes . Either they picked up some metal or rock and started scoring my rims (ouch!) or they were made with contaminated material . $30 , ten minutes , problem solved . Other than that I changed the pedals and added some Jammer GT clip on aerobars for racing Triathlons .


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

I have had the 09 defy 2 for about 3000 miles now. I race crits and do a lot climbing. I love everything about the bike except the rear tiagra. If I had the money I'd upgrade my rear deraillur right now. More often than not I have to jiggle the rear shifter lever to get it to shift. Sometimes when I try to shift it simply won't go, then a little ways down the road I'll hit a bump and it will shift. Little quirky lol. But I do love this bike. I've ridden it through all kinds of weather. All kinds of terrain. She handles true and goes as fast as any dogma we've come across...... Enjoy the new bike!!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tommyrhodes said:


> I have had the 09 defy 2 for about 3000 miles now. I race crits and do a lot climbing. I love everything about the bike except the rear tiagra. *If I had the money I'd upgrade my rear deraillur right now. More often than not I have to jiggle the rear shifter lever to get it to shift. Sometimes when I try to shift it simply won't go, then a little ways down the road I'll hit a bump and it will shift.* Little quirky lol. But I do love this bike. I've ridden it through all kinds of weather. All kinds of terrain. She handles true and goes as fast as any dogma we've come across...... Enjoy the new bike!!


Those symptoms are more likely to be an adjustment issue than a RD issue. If you downshift (up to a larger cog) and there's a lag, turn the cable adjuster 1/4-1/2 turn counter clockwise, then retry. If you need to, repeat. OTOH, if there's a lag in upshifts, turn the adjuster clockwise about the same amount, then retry. 

Better to go slow on the adjustments than to over compensate and loose track of your starting point.


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

I messed with it a ton with no luck. I do all my own work and I'm fairly handy with a wrench. I took it in for a free tuneup and its still an issue. I've read of other people having the same issue.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tommyrhodes said:


> I messed with it a ton with no luck. I do all my own work and I'm fairly handy with a wrench. I took it in for a free tuneup and its still an issue. I've read of other people having the same issue.


I'm not doubting your skills, but these issues can be hard to diagnose. Another thing to check is the RD hanger alignment, but there are others.


----------

